# Help with Netgear DG834G V3



## Dooli (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, basically i'm in a bit of a pickle...

First of all my internet provider is TalkTalk. For about a year now i've been using the default router they sent me and i havent had any problems with it. Recently i've ordered a laptop which i would like to use the internet on (wirelessly) so i bought a Netgear DG834G V3 which allows a wireless connection, i know some Netgear models aren't compatible with TalkTalk but i checked and apparenly V3 is so i got that one.

I got it today and plugged it in. I went through the installation disc to make sure everything was plugged in properly, which it was. I then followed an instruction sheet which came with the router telling me to type 192.168.0.1 into my internet browser, which i did, i then filled in the fields which i needed to but it wouldnt connect, i then connected up my old router, downloaded the latest drivers and firmware for this version of the DG834G and then connected up the Netgear router and installed the firmware. I then connected to 192.168.0.1 again and entered the required fields etc. It then told me it couldnt find something to with the DSL's so i had to enter in the codes for those, which i did. It still didn't connect.

Then i had to leave the house to meet someone in town so i connected the old router up and closed down the setup wizard for the Netgear router and shut down the computer.

I got home hours later and decided to give it another shot. So i setup up the Netgear router, and opened up the wizard and tried to connect to 192.168.0.1 but this time it just doesnt connect :4-dontkno i've tried disconnecting the wires and then reconnecting them but it still just doenst connect.

Can anyone help me connect to it? And also guide me through step by step how to setup this damn router please?

For all i know i could have been entering my username and password incorrectly but i cant get to it cause i cant connect to 192.168.0.1 

Thanks,
-Dooli


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button for 15 seconds with power on. Start over at the top.


----------



## Dooli (Jun 23, 2009)

Right, i reset the router and i was able to connect to it through my web browser. I went through the set up wizard and everything was filled in right. Then i got to the finished page with all my details on, at the bottom i clicked "connection status" and it opens a new window which said the following:

*Connection Time: 00:00:00
Connecting to Server: Failed
Negotiation: LCP down.
Authentication: CHAP authentication failed
Getting IP Addresses: ---
Getting Network Mask: ---*


So basically i can't connect to the internet. Does anyone have any idea what i have to do now? :4-dontkno

Thanks,
-Dooli


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect this is a question for TalkTalk, maybe that router isn't really compatible. Do you have the correct VPI/VCI values for their service?


----------



## Dooli (Jun 23, 2009)

It is definitely compatible with TalkTalk, it says so on their website. And yes i have made sure the values are correct. 

I found a tutorial how to set the router up and it said use a certain version of the firmware, so i downloaded that but it still doesnt work.

Here is the routers status:


*Router Status

Account Name (PRIVATE)
Firmware Version V4.01.28

ADSL Port
MAC Address (PRIVATE)
IP Address ---
Network Type PPPoA
IP Subnet Mask ---
Gateway IP Address ---
Domain Name Server ---

LAN Port
MAC Address (PRIVATE)
IP Address (PRIVATE)
DHCP On
IP Subnet Mask (PRIVATE)

Modem
ADSL Firmware Version 6.01.00.12
Modem Status Connected
DownStream Connection Speed 3777 kbps
UpStream Connection Speed 663 kbps
VPI 0
VCI 38

Wireless Port
Name (SSID) NETGEAR
Region Europe
Channel 11
Wireless AP Enabled
Broadcast Name Enabled
*


I have no idea what is going wrong here


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't either, it sounds like either a compatibility issue or a defective router.


----------

